# "A Origem das Espécies" Charles Darwin



## Rog (21 Abr 2009 às 13:19)

*Exposição "Darwin, 150, 200" *

*Darwin foi um dos mais importantes e influentes cientistas de todos os tempos. As suas teorias continuam a orientar o trabalho e os conhecimentos de muitos investigadores. É essa preponderância que o Museu da Ciência da Universidade de Coimbra (UC) procura sublinhar na exposição temporária "Darwin 150, 200", organizada por ocasião do bicentenário do nascimento do cientista e dos 150 anos sobre a publicação da obra "A Origem das Espécies".*








A exposição abre ao público no próximo dia 23 de Abril (quinta-feira), pelas 17 horas, no antigo Laboratorio Chimico da UC. A inauguração contará com a presença de Fernando Seabra Santos, reitor da Universidade de Coimbra e de Carlos Encarnação, presidente da Câmara Municipal de Coimbra. "Darwin 150, 200" está patente no Museu da Ciência até ao final de Dezembro de 2009.

"Enquanto este planeta foi girando na sua órbita, (…), intermináveis formas, belas a admiráveis, a partir de um começo tão simples, evoluíram e continuam a evoluir". Com esta frase, Charles Darwin lançou as bases de uma revolução do pensamento. O Museu da Ciência retraça a partir de uma exposição completa e dinâmica as ideias avançadas pelo naturalista e os conhecimentos que elas permitiram adquirir, até hoje, apresentando algumas das suas implicações sobre o futuro, em particular sobre o futuro da nossa espécie.

Para o Museu da Ciência da Universidade de Coimbra, a teoria de selecção natural é a "proposta mais original e revolucionária" de Darwin. Consagrando-lhe grande parte da nova exposição temporária, o Museu pretende dar relevo às adaptações e mutações que permitem as espécies alimentar-se, deslocar-se e sobreviver, recorrendo ao acervo museológico da Universidade de Coimbra.

"A teoria da selecção natural forneceu uma explicação natural e mecanicista para a aparente perfeição dos vários órgãos e formas no organismo", frisa Paulo Gama Mota, responsável pelo Museu e coordenador de "Darwin 150, 200". Por que razão, nas aves, existem bicos para tudo e bicos para todos? De que maneira a concha de caracol é alvo de selecção natural? De que maneira os insectos evitam a predação? Como as barbatanas evoluíram em grupos e espécies muito diferentes em função das suas necessidades?

Durante a sua viagem à volta do mundo, como voluntário a bordo do Beagle, Darwin assume o papel de naturalista, observando, recolhendo e registando inúmeras espécies. No Museu da Ciência da Universidade de Coimbra, o público poderá reviver a experiência do cientista numa viagem virtual recriada em quiosques multimédia, acompanhando-o nos seus diversos pontos de paragens - que incluem também Portugal e os Açores.

É graças às descobertas que vai fazendo nessa viagem que Darwin elabora as suas primeiras ideias sobre a evolução, que vão mais tarde dar lugar à obra "A Origem das Espécies", livro polémico que revolucionou a visão da natureza viva. No decorrer das suas observações na Patagónia, Darwin encontra por exemplo fósseis de mamíferos gigantescos que estão no centro da sua teoria evolutiva.

Qual é o papel da hereditariedade, da configuração genética e do meio ambiente nas variantes de cada organismo? O que a rápida evolução da bactéria da tuberculose, o bacilo de Koch, tem a ver com as teorias de Darwin? Dividida em vários módulos interactivos, "Darwin 150, 200" foca também outros aspectos das teorias darwinianas. A selecção sexual e o seu papel na evolução, ou como o sucesso reprodutivo dita a evolução de uma espécie, é outro ponto abordado pela mostra.

Noutro espaço, são apresentadas evidências da evolução do Homem, relembrando que as descobertas de Darwin que apontavam para uma evolução da espécie humana similar à de outras espécies foram controversas. "O Homem sempre foi considerado um caso à parte na natureza. A teoria de Darwin coloca-nos junto dos restantes seres vivos", frisa Paulo Gama Mota. Entre réplicas de fósseis e reconstituições realistas, o Museu da Ciência reúne na exposição vários indícios que têm permitido a reconstituição da nossa evolução.

O trabalho de Darwin é extenso. Procurou entender o mecanismo da hereditariedade através de experiências de reprodução de pombos, por exemplo, e ainda, no ramo da botânica, explicar o aparecimento das plantas com flores e o funcionamento das plantas insectívoras. As suas investigações e as aplicações do seu trabalho são múltiplas. Da influência de Lamarck à correspondência de Darwin com Francisco Arruda Furtado, jovem naturalista açoriano autodidacta, passando por personalidades como o cientista Júlio Henriques, que viria a ser director do Jardim Botânico de Coimbra e que foi o primeiro defensor da teoria da evolução, o Museu da Ciência de Universidade de Coimbra evidencia com a exposição "Darwin 150, 200" o papel essencial que Darwin teve no mundo e em Portugal.

Ciclo de Conferências

Ainda sobre Darwin, o Museu da Ciência da Universidade de Coimbra organiza um ciclo mensal de conferências subordinado ao tema "Darwin e a Evolução". Destinadas ao público em geral, essas palestras recebem cientistas de diferentes áreas para falar sobre a evolução e sobre Darwin, mas também para explicar a importância e o impacto das ideias do naturalista tiveram no trabalho desses investigadores.

Fonte: CiênciaPT


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2009 às 13:38)

_"Enquanto este planeta foi girando na sua órbita, (…), intermináveis formas, belas a admiráveis, a partir de um começo tão simples, evoluíram e continuam a evoluir". Com esta frase, Charles Darwin lançou as bases de uma revolução do pensamento. O Museu da Ciência retraça a partir de uma exposição completa e dinâmica as ideias avançadas pelo naturalista e os conhecimentos que elas permitiram adquirir, até hoje, apresentando algumas das suas implicações sobre o futuro, em particular sobre o futuro da nossa espécie."_

Criacionismo acima de tudo...Deus, Maóme, Alá, ET, chamem-lhe o que quiserem, mas que existe um criador existe 

Mas não deixa de ser uma exposição interessante de se visitar


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2009 às 13:27)

Para quem quiser aprofundar esta temática, há uma série de livros editados em Portugal de grande interesse:

*Evolução segundo Darwin*




http://www.lelloeditores.com/catalogo/detalhe.php?id=536&cat=38&showcat=





http://www.europa-america.pt/produc...d=353&osCsid=770e25daeef8a909b4685df324d2a3ce





http://www.bertrand.pt/catalogo/detalhes_produto.php?id=94520





http://www.gradiva.pt/livro.asp?L=2175





http://www.gradiva.pt/livro.asp?L=2176





http://www.bertrand.pt/catalogo/detalhes_produto.php?id=102049





http://www.relogiodagua.pt/canais/product.asp?id=1154&lang=1&CurrentID=108

*Teoria alternativa - Design inteligente*





http://esquilo.com/darwin.htm

*Outros livros*




http://www.bulhosa.pt/detail.ud121?...ULHOSA<p>10%+DESCONTO</p>COMPRAS+ONLINE


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2009 às 14:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> _"Enquanto este planeta foi girando na sua órbita, (…), intermináveis formas, belas a admiráveis, a partir de um começo tão simples, evoluíram e continuam a evoluir". Com esta frase, Charles Darwin lançou as bases de uma revolução do pensamento. O Museu da Ciência retraça a partir de uma exposição completa e dinâmica as ideias avançadas pelo naturalista e os conhecimentos que elas permitiram adquirir, até hoje, apresentando algumas das suas implicações sobre o futuro, em particular sobre o futuro da nossa espécie."_
> 
> Criacionismo acima de tudo...Deus, Maóme, Alá, ET, chamem-lhe o que quiserem, mas que existe um criador existe
> 
> Mas não deixa de ser uma exposição interessante de se visitar



e esse criador criou-nos com que objectivo?
e terá mesmo de ser bom?
será mesmo um criador ou uma especies de software ou formula matematica?
porque quer ele que sejemos felizes?
e se nao quizer?
quem o criou?
será que ele se questiona tambem sobre a sua origem?
etc.
se é omnisciente pode criar uma pedra tao pesada que a nao consegue levantar mas se nao a nao conseguir levantar nao é omnipotente....
tantas duvidas que nao sei, nao faço a minima ideia, se há ou nao criador
parabens Charles darwin


----------

